# Failing on the parade square.



## Weakone (28 Nov 2005)

Hey there, I'm _very_ new to the Army reserve and I can't seem to do so well on the parade square..... I march and halt improperly, and I can't remember the timing and steps to some commands. :crybaby:

Anyways..... Is there a list of commands such as "Right Dress" etc.,.. with timings, videos, and/or pictures? Any advice on how to do better would be very appreciated and also, can someone provide me with a picture of someone soluting properly? My hand seems to be out of place slightly. And one more thing, If I see an officer walking by, and he doesn't notice a lowly Pte(R) like myself, do I still stand at attention and solute? And would I say sir at attention or not? What if a MCpl walks by?


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Nov 2005)

Sign yourself a copy of the Canadian Forces Manual of Drill and Ceremonial. that's were you will find all drill movements and proper movements, and it's the book that everything is taught out of...make sure you have an up-to-date copy, and if you look it up, you can probably get yourself a downloadable PDF version..

try: http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dhh/engraph/home_e.asp

Even if an officer doesn't notice you, and you have passed your saluting test and earned the cap badge, you salute...You'll be surprised how well an officer notices you then...Even if he/she doesn't follow procedure, at least you have. If you're walking you don't need to stop, stand at attention, and salute...salute on the march...If you're just standing there, come to attention, salute, and feel free to say  Good morning/afternoon/evening Sir/Ma'am

If a MCpl walks by, keep doing what you're doing, unless you're fooling around, at which point, they'll sort you out...

Either way, when in doubt, go to the book, or ask up your chain


----------



## D-n-A (28 Nov 2005)

Reading about drill won't help you much. Having an instructer teach it to you, an watch/correct you is what will make you better.   If you have head dress on, you will salute all officers. You do NOT salute MCpl, or anyone unless you see bars and maple leafs on their slip on.  Also, if your walking past an officer, keep walking an salute, you don't have to stop an stand at attention.


----------



## Pte_Martin (28 Nov 2005)

I'd ask your course staff to help you they know how to do it and during your breaks or days off from training you should be able to get help, you if you don't want to ask your staff   find someone on your course that knows how to do the drill right and get"buddy" to help you out. Remember teamwork is a good part of the CF. As for Saluting, Always solute and officer. You don't always have to come to attention for example you can salute and the march. As for a Mcpl if it's the same standard as i know. That you have to pay respect to all course staff then just check your arms.


----------



## Bert (28 Nov 2005)

Practicing on your own time might help to improve your skills and confidence.  For a medals parade, some of my section
got together for a few beers and practiced various drills.  It helped.


----------



## ExistancE (28 Nov 2005)

quick question I have regarding saluting:

If come up behind an officer to pass him/her in an area like a hallway do you just say "excuse me sir/ma'am" and bug by or salute if they look back at you/turn around/or look back when you first move up to pass them? 

Any clarification would be appreciated.


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Nov 2005)

ExistancE said:
			
		

> quick question I have regarding saluting:
> 
> If come up behind an officer to pass him/her in an area like a hallway do you just say "excuse me sir/ma'am" and bug by or salute if they look back at you/turn around/or look back when you first move up to pass them?



I'm assuming you mean in CF's. Can't really tell if it's an officer if they're in combats...

I love the part in the Manual that says you don't salute officers on bikes...That was always one of my favourite things to do


----------



## Phillman (29 Nov 2005)

ExistancE said:
			
		

> quick question I have regarding saluting:
> 
> If come up behind an officer to pass him/her in an area like a hallway do you just say "excuse me sir/ma'am" and bug by or salute if they look back at you/turn around/or look back when you first move up to pass them?
> 
> Any clarification would be appreciated.



Look at it this way, the only time I've seen someone get jacked for saluting was in the field. So, when in doubt, give'em the old high five. (High five as in salute)


----------



## Bert (29 Nov 2005)

Existance

This may depend on your unit and appropriate CFAOs. 

Inside a building (or not wearing headdress), one does not salute.   If you're about to pass 
an officer in the hallways at the beginning of the day or first meeting, you may check 
arms and give a "Good morning Sir" as you walk by.   If outside a building or salute designed 
area while wearing headdress, then salute with a "Good morning Sir" as an example. 

If you're coming up behind the officer, its not necessary to salute.  Its a judgement call.  One
salutes the officer when you meet head-on when the full attention is on the scene.  If he
can't meet eyes with you, is turned away, and you can't be in his field of attention, just
keep on your way.  If you're unsure, then you can get his attention by saying "Sir" and
salute as he glances at you.  Granted there is subjectivity to this situation.


----------



## NavComm (29 Nov 2005)

Let me preface this by saying: I LOVE drill. I know, everyone thinks I'm a complete moron for that, but when it's done correctly, it's a prideful thing and it does take practice. When every boot hits the pavement at the same time, it's just great.

Drill should be sharp and 'snappy'.  I haven't read the manual, but I had a great drill instructor and I think if everyone were only half as excited as I am about drill, we'd look pretty darn good. Just practice it. When you salute you should hold your fingers tight together and the tips should touch your eyebrow, hand flat. I don't really know how to describe it in words. Ask your drill instructor to place your hand in the proper position so that you can 'feel' how it should be. That goes for all drill stances, if you don't know how your feet should be, ask the drill instructor to 'put' them in position. I find it easier to remember once I've been put into the proper stance. Then practice it in the mirror and also try practicing with your eyes closed, get the 'feel' of the position.

Saluting has been confusing for me too. I generally ask if I'm unsure. As a private (I'm at the same level being an ordinary seaman), I don't think the officers mind if you just ask. I incorrectly saluted a Lt (N) when I wasn't wearing my headress and he thanked me for the salute then told me (very kindly) that I don't have to salute when not wearing headdress. So just ask if you don't know, ask in a respectful way, and I'm sure you will learn what's right and what's not. I find myself asking all the time if I should salute. I was on duty watch for the HMCS Vancouver and I saluted the officers and all ladies. I believe that is correct and no one told me otherwise.


----------



## ExistancE (29 Nov 2005)

Thank you for the answers.


----------

